# Kayfun 2.1 Mini Thoughts?



## Ash

Traveling to India in coming months and looking for something smaller to travel with. I LOVE my 3.1 but since i have itaste vv bats i am thinking this would be lighter to travel with, just wondering about the flavour and cloud wise? will it be as close to the 3.1 at all?


----------



## crack2483

Take a coolfire2

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

I have been using it and think the following:

Looks: its not so nice
vapor: almost as good as a 3.1 but not quite.
taste: very good taste almost as good as the 3.1

cons: its not a lot better than a protank I rekon.
price


pros: its a rba
easy to fill from bottom or top
offers great taste and vapor


----------



## Ash

paulph201 said:


> I have been using it and think the following:
> 
> Looks: its not so nice
> vapor: almost as good as a 3.1 but not quite.
> taste: very good taste almost as good as the 3.1
> 
> cons: its not a lot better than a protank I rekon.
> price
> 
> 
> pros: its a rba
> easy to fill from bottom or top
> offers great taste and vapor


 
Thanks but i never had a good experience from a protank, hence i went rba route.


----------



## Riaz

take one of these

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1733900-kayfun-mini-v2-1-es-style-rebuildable-atomizer

with one of these

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005773/1791602-mini-nemesis-style-mechanical-mod


----------



## Ash

Well i have 3 Neme already in 18350 modes. However dont wanna carry 8 plus batteries plus chargers etc. With itaste vv and mini 2.1 seems like a good fit.


----------



## RezaD

I think the 2.1 will be perfect for you.....just do it.


----------



## Paulie

agreed I think its right for what you want to use it for.

here a pic on my hana running a 1 ohm build at 14 watts which I would use if I was travelling.


----------



## Ash

Might as well....I tell u this vapemob site is making me broke.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> take one of these
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/1733900-kayfun-mini-v2-1-es-style-rebuildable-atomizer
> 
> with one of these
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005773/1791602-mini-nemesis-style-mechanical-mod


Who stocks 14500 batteries ? Been looking for some.


----------



## Ash

14500?? or 18500??


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ash said:


> 14500?? or 18500??


18's aren't the a prob but there are some nice slim mods that use 14500 batteries its just a pain to get hold of them.


----------



## BumbleBee

How about tossing in a few good old evod single coil tanks in, they're small, cheap, effective and dependable.


----------



## Ash

Evods and Protanks never worked for me.....Not even close to the Kayfun's. In fact i find that the vivi nova worked better than those 2. I just cant change from kayfun's....They are outstanding to any other rba from what i used.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Ash said:


> Evods and Protanks never worked for me.....Not even close to the Kayfun's. In fact i find that the vivi nova worked better than those 2. I just cant change from kayfun's....They are outstanding to any other rba from what i used.


Not arguing that they're better or even close to the kayfun's performance, I was just thinking use them for backup and portability, seeing as you're going to be out and about.


----------



## Ash

BumbleBee said:


> Not arguing that they're better or even close to the kayfun's performance, I was just thinking use them for backup and portability, seeing as you're going to be out and about.


 
Well i guess it is an option but none the less i bought 1 mini from vapemob to try out. So lets hope its as good as i think it would be


----------



## Ash

Ok, so here is an update, got the kayfun mini 2.1. Great looking RBA on a vv itaste. Performs well, however i think the problem now is filling this thing properly with no leaks. Any suggestions, i have tried fill port as well as top fill but always leaks. Anyone know the correct and the most easy way to do it without fill bottle.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ash said:


> Ok, so here is an update, got the kayfun mini 2.1. Great looking RBA on a vv itaste. Performs well, however i think the problem now is filling this thing properly with no leaks. Any suggestions, i have tried fill port as well as top fill but always leaks. Anyone know the correct and the most easy way to do it without fill bottle.


If its leaking out the airhole all the time its probably a wicking issue. Top filling you need to follow the steps. 
Close airhole with finger, remove cap, fill but not completely you need some space, capture first thread on the cap then turn upside-down and remove finger from airhole. Now this is the important part the airbubble needs to travel up before you start tightening the topcap. You might have a drop leak and a gurgle for the first two toots but it clears up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JB1987

The Kayfun 3.1 fills from the top with no issues if the correct method is used but the Lite Plus is impossible to top fill without it leaking, I've tried it many times. Not sure if the mini could have the same issue? Not sure why it doesn't work with the Lite Plus though.


----------



## Gazzacpt

JB1987 said:


> The Kayfun 3.1 fills from the top with no issues if the correct method is used but the Lite Plus is impossible to top fill without it leaking, I've tried it many times. Not sure if the mini could have the same issue? Not sure why it doesn't work with the Lite Plus though.


I top fill my Russians all the time same as a kf lite using the method above and don't have issues.


----------



## JB1987

Gazzacpt said:


> I top fill my Russians all the time same as a kf lite using the method above and don't have issues.


 
For some reason I always struggle with it, not sure if it has something to do with the 4 juice channels in the Lite Plus as the 3.1 top fills without any issues.


----------



## Tom

I have used mostly my kayfun lites for a few weeks now. I always fill it thru the fill hole with a syringe. Not once I had an issue with leaks or gurgles. To me thats the way to do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> I have used mostly my kayfun lites for a few weeks now. I always fill it thru the fill hole with a syringe. Not once I had an issue with leaks or gurgles. To me thats the way to do it.


Yeah you get more liquid in to from the fill hole. I'm just lazy though


----------



## vaalboy

Can any of the guys running the kayfun mini, please post a pic of their coil and wick set up?


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> Can any of the guys running the kayfun mini, please post a pic of their coil and wick set up?


 
Yes I'm also interested to see. Got one about 2 months back and haven't had the balls to coil it when I saw the small deck.


----------



## Ash

Well, i tried mine, but still leaks, so till i find a soloution i am just going to wait. Have tried all methods and still no luck.


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> Yes I'm also interested to see. Got one about 2 months back and haven't had the balls to coil it when I saw the small deck.


 
Hehehehe, I'm stressing a bit cause that deck is minute, but desperate for my wife to take to rebuildables. I also want to wick with ecowool instead of the supplied silica. I need to watch a few youtube tutorials too.


----------



## johan

Good idea @vaalboy - youtube time for me then as well.


----------



## WHeunis

Ash said:


> Well, i tried mine, but still leaks, so till i find a soloution i am just going to wait. Have tried all methods and still no luck.


 
Can't for the life of me find it now, but i saw a video somewhere (but i know it wasnt youtube) where the guy said he solved it by overstuffing the rest of the deck with, what would be considered WAY TOO MUCH in a regular Kayfun, copious amounts of cotton.

So I'm just guessing here... build like you normally would, and then go apeshit on the cotton to fill up the rest of the deck.
I honestly can't imagine what side-effects this might have on draw airflow, etc - but at least cotton is cheap...


EDIT-Update: I found the video I was thinking of, but apparently completely got what he said all messed up.


----------



## TylerD

You need to wrap the legs of the coil around the screw to get it tight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> You need to wrap the legs of the coil around the screw to get it tight.
> View attachment 10410


 
Do you experience any leaking as mentioned by @Ash?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Do you experience any leaking as mentioned by @Ash?


Nope. No issues. Vaped the tank finished twice without issues. It's just in the beginning when you filled it that the pressure needs to balance out. I blow the access juice out of the airflow and then it clears up within 3 toots. No leaks from then.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## thekeeperza

I have built mine exactly the same as I do my KF 3.1 - same coil, same amount of cotton. I top fill the mini while holding the air hole closed - no leaks yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Maybe I should grab the microscope and start coiling the thing and give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

TylerD said:


> Nope. No issues. Vaped the tank finished twice without issues. It's just in the beginning when you filled it that the pressure needs to balance out. I blow the access juice out of the airflow and then it clears up within 3 toots. No leaks from then.


 
@TylerD thanks again for your input. So did you top fill and then blow thru the airhole before replacing the top cap? Do you think a single strand of 2ml ecowool will work?


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> @TylerD thanks again for your input. So did you top fill and then blow thru the airhole before replacing the top cap? Do you think a single strand of 2ml ecowool will work?


I fill from the top while keeping the Air hole closed, then Istar screwing the top back on and at the last threads, I turn it around and open the airhole while fastening the top. (if this makes sense.) I then turn it around and blow the juice out of the chamber. (keep a tissue at the air hole) Then suck and blow a bit and fire her up. Works for me.
I haven't tried ekowool on it yet, but I'm sure it would be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

vaalboy said:


> @TylerD thanks again for your input. So did you top fill and then blow thru the airhole before replacing the top cap? Do you think a single strand of 2ml ecowool will work?


 
Thanks - will report back tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@johan found this video using ecowool - some nice tips as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> @johan found this video using ecowool - some nice tips as well




Thanks will download now.


----------



## vaalboy

Ok thanks to the guys for their input. Ended up with a 1.9 ohm micro coil 28g kanthal wire wicked with cotton. Biggest mission was getting the legs around the screws. Had a little leaking out the airhole initially but after a few blows it cleared up. I'm sure with a bit of practice I'll get the build and set up sorted. HRH is in 7th heaven with it paired on 1600 mah spinner.

Big thanks to @TylerD for the initial recommendation.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

